# Catfish Pictures



## Phantom20 (Aug 4, 2011)

Any pictures taken of catfish caught over the weekend or this year post your pictures here. I'm interested to see what was caught and what the stats of the cats caught were. 

Thanks


----------



## Jim1848 (Aug 10, 2011)

Caught this one yesterday using chicken liver at Stonelick Lake. He was two pounds but he fought like he was much bigger.


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

Here's the biggest one I caught this year........was using bluegill cut bait.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

All shovelheads, those 2 hit at the same time ones mine one is my buddys


----------



## Phantom20 (Aug 4, 2011)

Those are some nice cats keep them coming. I'll post pictures of the channels I caught from Friday night at marsh lake in Fairfield and the one I caught today on the GMR as soon as I can get to a computer. Keep this thread in mind to share pictures of what catfish you catch and stats of the fish. Good luck and keep the pictures coming. 

P.S let make this the official catfish thread to share picture of your catch 

Thanks


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice fish, guys. There`s BIGGER than that waiting for the right bait in the right spot...


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

I have caught a few dozen channels about this size this year.


----------



## golive (Feb 20, 2011)

Caught this 28.13 flathead at Clark Lake in Clark County. Was caught on a live bluegill on bottom. Caught it right after the storm went through on Sunday the 7th. Who would have thought I would catch my PB at Clark Lake, not me.


----------



## Phantom20 (Aug 4, 2011)

Here are my pictures as promised the first to pictures is the channel i caught today 8/15 on redworms and my light action rod on the GMR it weighed 2.5 lbs















this channel i caught at marsh lake 8/12 on secret 7 dip bait it weighed 3 lbs 







this channel was also caught at marsh lake 8/12 on secret 7 dip bait it weighed 3.5 lbs believe it or not 















all 3 fish fought like they were a lot bigger in all in the past week i have caught 4 channel cats and total hours fished ia around 6.5 hours so i guess my luck is starting to change. 

KEEP THE PICTURES COMING


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

I caught this one last month on a crankbait.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Couple blues from last month. All from the Ohio River. All CPR'd

45 Pound blue 










25 Pound blue 










35 Pound blue










40 Pound blue


----------



## Phantom20 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing everyone posted some nice pictures. I'm looking forward to seeing more pictures of fish caught this coming weekend and durning the week if anyone goes out. Keep the pictures coming stats and all what bait and where you caught it if it's your honey just say the name of the body of water I believe everyone need to find there own honey. 

Good luck to everyone fishing this week and coming weekend. 

Thanks


----------



## Jim1848 (Aug 10, 2011)

Damn, those blues are nice!


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

just a couple good ones, its been a interesting year so far.


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

I wish we had catfish that size up north here, those are some nice cats you guys catch down south.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

QueticoMike said:


> I wish we had catfish that size up north here, those are some nice cats you guys catch down south.


there should be some decent size flatheads up your way (Miami Co.), have seen several 20+lb fish caught well north of Dayton, including a 30lb fish. just have to find deeper holes and longer, wider stretches of slow water. they surely are fewer and further in between than down here but have seen a few spots on bing maps that look really good for bigger fish even up into Piqua.

just like a very small creek or ditch with water, find a deep little hole and even it usually holds a few BIG chubs or 'gills.


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

1st: Flathead caught on cut shad.
2nd: Channel caught on crank.
3rd: Channel caught on jig.
4th: Flathead caught on nightcrawler.
5th: Flathead caught on live izzy.

All just pictures off my phone. All this year.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Phantom20 (Aug 4, 2011)

With the weekend around the corner I'm am looking forward to seeing pictures of catfish caught of the weekend. So good luck and keep the pictures coming.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Haven't done much catfishing so far this year but plan on changing that here soon. I've caught some nice channels and 1 flathead while bass fishing,go figure. I've caught 'em at Kiser,Clark Lake,and CJ Brown (people in charge swear there's no flatheads in CJ either). Haven't taken too many pics this year of anything I've caught,getting lazy I guess. Tried to upload the few pics of the cats but they're not taking,gonna have to try again.


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

QueticoMike said:


> I wish we had catfish that size up north here, those are some nice cats you guys catch down south.


These size are pretty common size Shovelhead Cats in the south most part of Ohio's rivers. I posted a Channel that is pretty common for the southern parts of the rivers. Haven't got into any blues for a few years though. Caught these tonight.


----------



## evan171112 (Jun 29, 2011)

Here is a photo of the one I caught last Friday night. Not as big as some these on the post but he put up a good fight! Channel cat prob 5 pounds or so!


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

got out for a little bit friday and got this guy


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

First one is a 20" caught on a Hot n' Tot, the second was 15" caught on a lipless crank. Both out of the GMR around Hamilton.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

here are 2 bluecats I hooked June 28th. The 1st one was 18 pounds 34 inches
the 2nd was 15 pounds and 30.5 inches Both hit thawed cut skipjack. On the Ohio River in the Newport Ky. I will try to post other photos later Tight lines to all.


----------

